# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Problem with commercial thread

## punter

I purchased 20 points for the commercial forum.  When I attempt to post a thread I get this error message:

 welcome to the Commercial Services subforum of Excelforum. To be able to access this section, you will need to buy a subscription. Click on this link to do so.

How do I post my thread?

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Your post has been reported for attention from an Administrator. Moderators aren't able to address subscription points. Stay tuned.

----------


## punter

Situation has been resolved.

----------

